# Digital sculpting 101



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

We have had a lot of great tutorials on this site for sculpting with clay. They have inspired many other people on this site to add to the growing collection of miniature figures, but I feel like the lone gunman here and decided that I need to make this video which will hopefully inspire some others to join me in the art of video sculpting.

This video describes the steps I take to build an armature that is compatable with the DAZ3d rigging tool called the transfere utility. The transfer utility takes all the bones and weight maps and automatically transfer them to your mesh. I have rigged several meshes in the past and it is a long process. It can take weeks and months depending on the complexities of your meshes. This tool does all that work for you in 5 minutes, but you have adhere to some strict guidelines. This video will teach you how.
You will need the following applications to get started.
DAZ3d (sometimes free mostly resonably priced)
Meshmixer (free)
Sculptris (free)
Meshlab (free and although not covered in this video, it is an absolutely necessity for getting your mesh ready for the prints,,, especially if you don't want to go bankrupt printing your figures out)
Anyway, if this is something you folks are interested in, just let me know. I put together some more videos to help make your digital sculpting experience more rewarding.
Come on in, the water is fine, and right now it's pretty clean too


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard

While at this point a goodly portion was way out of my knowledge and skill set, it was very interesting and draws one into wanting to try it yourself. Thanks very much for taking the time and expending the effort to create the video and sharing your knowledge with the rest of us.









Looking forward to additional videos in the future.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very* interesting. Thanks for producing the video. 

I use Daz to draw http://www.improbable.me in the rare case that I have time. If you take the time to be bored you'll see that I moved from millennium preschooler to K4 and that my rendering skills have somewhat improved. Now experimenting with Genesis. I mostly make my characters by (poorly) morphing the daz meshes. 

I think the steps to go from the posed figure in DS 4 to ready for printing would be most interesting to see. You export them to meshlab for this? 

I find my problem with watching the daz videos is once I'm done with the video and have the program running, I have no idea what I just saw in the video


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't punish yourself Torby. Morphing DAZ meshes is a pain. They just don't have enough flexibility or polygons to do a decent job. Making your own meshes is the way to go.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This video shows how to sculpt in sculptris and walks you through turning the armature made in meshmixer into a close representation of the female form.


----------

